# New string trimmer damaged in shipping - need advice



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I bought a string trimmer on ebay last week from the manufacturer's ebay store, and the package arrived yesterday. The box had a hole in one end, and part of the shaft was poking through, and looked like it might have been damaged as well. The seller did not pack it in a shipping box...just the product box.

I am going to take pictures of the box, and then file a claim with UPS.
I am then going to file a damaged item claim on ebay.

One question I have, is should I definitely not open the box to inspect the item? Don't I have to return the box unopened in the same condition it was in when it shipped?

Any other advice would be appreciated; thanks.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Personally, even though the trimmer may be just fine, I wouldn't open it if you're filing a damaged item claim. Leaving it unopened shows that you didn't screw around with it on purpose.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It is my understanding eBay's Money Back Guarantee policy protects you as the buyer if the item you ordered did not arrive, is faulty or damaged, or does not match the listing - even if the seller has a _no return_ policy.

You should not have to file the claim with UPS - that would be up to the seller to sort out. It is the seller's responsibility to get the item to the buyer in the condition they described. Your role should simply be requesting a return/refund via your purchase history in My eBay. They may ask for photos of the damage, which you can provide, but the seller should promptly issue a full refund. If the seller wants the damaged item returned, they must cover the return shipping cost.

From the link above:



> *I received an item but it doesn't match the listing description.*
> If you received an item that's incomplete, damaged, counterfeit, or otherwise not as described, request a return from My eBay. We will track the resolution and help if you ask us to step in.
> 
> *Who pays for return shipping?*
> ...If the item is damaged or not as described, sellers must cover return shipping costs...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> It is my understanding eBay's Money Back Guarantee policy protects you as the buyer if the item you ordered did not arrive, is faulty or damaged, or does not match the listing - even if the seller has a _no return_ policy.
> 
> You should not have to file the claim with UPS - that would be up to the seller to sort out. It is the seller's responsibility to get the item to the buyer in the condition they described. Your role should simply be requesting a return/refund via your purchase history in My eBay. They may ask for photos of the damage, which you can provide, but the seller should promptly issue a full refund. If the seller wants the damaged item returned, they must cover the return shipping cost.
> 
> ...


Ware,

The only reason I was thinking of filing a claim with UPS first (even though they're just going to say the sender packed it improperly) is because when I was reading eBay's site, I came across an article in which the member who wrote it suggests doing so first, to show the seller that you're thorough and trustworthy. Here is the article: https://www.ebay.com/gds/My-order-showed-up-broken-now-what-do-I-do-/10000000017847575/g.html


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Green the decision is obviously yours to make, but I would follow eBay's Customer Service instructions for returning an item that arrived damaged - not an 8 year old blog post written by eBay member 'bunny1581'. Never trust someone with 'bunny' in their username (e.g. @Bunnysarefat). :lol:

Not to mention it is UPS Policy to reimburse the _shipper_ for any approved insurance claims, regardless of who reports the damage. :thumbup:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

And this is why it's often worth asking for advice from the right people. 
@Ware, your reasoning makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Ware So, it's on its way back. I did not mess with UPS.

Now, the challenge is to get the seller to grant me a replacement of the same product, instead of a refund. They have since raised the price of the item by 25% as the special is over, and I do not want to have to pay the new price, and don't feel it would be fair for me to.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Green said:


> Ware So, it's on its way back. I did not mess with UPS.
> 
> Now, the challenge is to get the seller to grant me a replacement of the same product, instead of a refund. They have since raised the price of the item by 25% as the special is over, and I do not want to have to pay the new price.


Ouch. Keep us posted. :thumbup:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Ouch. Keep us posted. :thumbup:


Conveniently, the photos I uploaded showing the condition are not showing. The seller ok'd the return regardless. But they really should be there for the sake of records. I need to put in a request to have ebay customer service call me tomorrow and will express both of my concerns to them.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't understand why companies often ship their items just in the product box without a padded shipping box. Cost savings, it is not.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Update: So, of course, as predicted, the seller/manufacturer, being a business and wanting to make the highest profit possible, told me I would have to repurchase it at the new, higher price.

Strategizing my next move.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I gave the seller (who is also the manufacturer) 3 chances, and called ebay for advice. I got the refund but not a replacement trimmer.

I ended up purchasing it on Amazon for $6 more after I got the refund (Amazon at least uses outer boxes for shipping even if they don't use actual packing material...I would never buy electronics from them for this reason). Hopefully it will arrive in good shape.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Green said:


> I gave the seller (who is also the manufacturer) 3 chances, and called ebay for advice. I got the refund but not a replacement trimmer.
> 
> I ended up purchasing it on Amazon for $6 more after I got the refund (Amazon at least uses outer boxes for shipping even if they don't use actual packing material...I would never buy electronics from them for this reason). Hopefully it will arrive in good shape.


Glad you were able to at least get a refund and the trimmer (eventually)!

OT: Personally, I've never had issue with ordering electronics from Amazon, and they always come wrapped in the air-pillow material. Then again, I haven't really ordered anything really fragile that doesn't already have good manufacturer packaging (SD cards, TV Tuner/DVR, Roku, a couple hard drives).


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Update...

My bad fortune continues...

After ordering a trimmer from Amazon, along with a bottle of Methylated Seed Oil, an herbicide, and a pair of workout gloves, it arrives today with oil spots on the box...

Opening it up, I noticed Amazon packed it in an outer shipping box, but without padding, as expected...

And the Meythlated Seed Oil had leaked into the other items, including the trimmer box. I'm going to have to contact Amazon and give them photos.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

wow someone must have put a hex on your or something. that has got to frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> wow someone must have put a hex on your or something. that has got to frustrating to say the least.


You've got that right.

#1stworldproblems...

I've got to go do some tree and lawn spraying and then mow...I'm not going to be able to get to this nonsense until a bit later.

Edit: the funny part, is it was so predictable.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Update:

Amazon refunded my purchase price for the order because of the spill. Thank you, Amazon! After some minor cleanup, the items should be mostly usable...especially the trimmer. All is well and ends well.


----------

